# Staring at other co-workers



## moonwalks (Jan 4, 2013)

I have a problem with staring/watching certain co-workers. Every time I see certain people I think they are judging me or making fun of me so it makes me feel uneasy and anxious so I stare at them or watch them. People think I'm weird or creepy. 

I'm getting better at trying to not focus on people when I'm walking by or towards them but when they don't acknowledge me I feel anxious and feel I should say something which leads to me staring at them. Any suggestions on working in an office? I'm so socially awkward and feel like saying hi to everyone.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Well do it - say hi to everyone as you pass them. That gets it over with, and then if they don't respond it's not through lack of trying so it's their problem.


----------



## Bedouin (Aug 3, 2013)

So by staring at people you're kind of trying to verify whether they are making fun of or judging you, is that right?


----------



## moonwalks (Jan 4, 2013)

I find that I look/stare awkwardly maybe to try to get their attention but find it hard to say hi myself. Then I end up getting anxious thinking about how they are judging me.


----------



## Chil (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm the opposite I can't look at people, so it makes me look stuck up.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I have a similar problem. Especially with this one co-worker. Whenever he walks in my eyes just always dart to him. He has no idea who I am but part of the reason why I'm staring is because he looks like he could be my brother (similar facial features, same dark features, same skin tone, same race/heritage, similar height), so when I see him it's like, "Hey, it's me...but with a penis."


----------



## jamesjameson (Dec 30, 2013)

Perkins said:


> I have a similar problem. Especially with this one co-worker. Whenever he walks in my eyes just always dart to him. He has no idea who I am but part of the reason why I'm staring is because he looks like he could be my brother (similar facial features, same dark features, same skin tone, same race/heritage, similar height), so when I see him it's like, "Hey, it's me...but with a penis."


lol ye you probably shouldnt ell him that, i always just stend to grunt at peoeple at work.
im like earlier poster i find it difficult to stare at people especialy if they make eye contact.


----------

